# My 18 month old won't walk without holding my finger.



## citygirl1

My 18 month old boy is delayed when it comes to walking unaided. We have seen the appropriate health professionals and they have ruled out anything to worry about. The thing is my boy walks about fine but he has to grab one of our fingers before he will move around the room. It's as if he lacks in confidence to do it on his own. Everytime we let his hand go he will just slump down and start crawling around. I'm getting so frustrated with the situation and was wondering if anyone has been through anything similar or can offer any words of reassurance. It's starting to upset me and I wonder if he will ever do it on his own :-(


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom was exactly the same with my finger.  He was cruising at 9 months and walking holding 1 finger by 11 months but he would not let go. Eventually at 14 months he stood on his own and then walked all in 2 days. 

I know he wasn't late in walking but he had the same problem with lacking confidence and the same would just throw himself on the floor if I took my finger away. 

The good thing was that when he did finally decide to let go he was running within 3 days and his walking was so confident because he'd spent so long practising. No falling over at all.

Fingers crossed he lets go soon cos it's so frustrating when you know they can do it but they just won't.


----------



## citygirl1

Thanks. He cruises along the furniture to come along and grab my finger to walk with him. Just getting to stage when I wonder when he will ever go on his own.


----------



## Welshwonder

Hi there 
Just thought u might like to hear from someone who has been in your position! My lo is 19 months now, he started walking holding hands at around 16 months - we thought he would never let go to be honest! It took him until he was 17 months to get the confidence to go on his own! My advice would be to just run with it for now and try to be patient, he will go on his own when he is ready and when he does you will be wishing he wouldn't as you wont be able to keep up with him! Xx
:flower:


----------



## citygirl1

Thanks. Everyone says that lol and your right I will be cursing it when I'm chasing him all over place. Just feel so frustrated just now.


----------



## karlilay

Wheres Vicky???? :rofl:

My LO was exactly like yours, he started walking a week before he turned 18 months. Hes practically running around now... he will get there hun. Promise.


----------



## Baby France

:hugs:

My LO's held my fingers until they found the confidence to just do it on their own. The only way we encouraged it was to sit legs apart and get the kids to walk from one to the other where they'd have to let go of our hands to get hold of the other parents hand...I hope that makes sense.

He will get there, but it sounds like it won't be long now and its just confidence :D


----------



## citygirl1

Thanks ladies. Been trying to get him to walk from one to the other but with no real joy. Hopefully some day soon.


----------



## _Vicky_

karlilay said:


> Wheres Vicky???? :rofl:
> 
> My LO was exactly like yours, he started walking a week before he turned 18 months. Hes practically running around now... he will get there hun. Promise.

Woo Hoooooo i am hereeree haha

Fynn - first steps 18 months walked at home 20 moths walked outside unaided 21 months - now at 2.5 just ten months later there is NO difference in his abilities and his early walking peers some of whom have been walking for nearly two years! 

Sam - first steps 25.5 months walked unaided at home 28 months outside now at 31 months he STILL holds on has no weight on my hand now just too scared to let go!!! (Sam has had every test known to man btw and official diagnosis 'just not ready to walk yet') 

I worried myself sick for over a year and then just got tired of being so stressed about it - it's not a race the point his he is healthy happy and secure in his abilities - give them the time apace and love to do it in their own time xxx


----------



## _Vicky_

Ps have you tried getting him to hold onto one end of a wooden spoon while you gold the other? Hold onto his hips from behind? Get him to hold into your belt rather than hand? Run with him? Put him in wellies and see if he is better with ankle support? Het him to hold a balloon? Pull along a toy? 

None of the above worked for me lol but it was all tips I picked up along the way xx


----------



## Alias

A friends son was like this... completely able to walk on his own, just wouldn't. He was 22 months before he finally let go. And then he looked like he'd been walking ages, he was so stable!


----------



## xnewxmummyx

Isobelle was like this, from 12months she would walk holding on to our hand and as soon as we let go she would throw herself down on the floor, where as one day i let go of her hand and quickly ran ahead of her and ignored her, i turned around and she was stood next to me!! It was a confidence/laziness thing with Isobelle lol!

He will do it :)

xx


----------



## citygirl1

Aww thanks vicky and everyone else. I just don't know best way to go about things. Do I just keep offering my hand or leave him to try it on his own. Have tried wooden spoon, holding at hips. Just despairing at the moment.


----------



## kayleigh1985

My LO is the same. She's only just turned 14 months so slightly younger but she has been pulling herself up since 7/8 months and cruising since about 9 months. She is quite capable of walking but she just wont let go. She walked around toys r us the other day just holding my hand and will walk around the house holding onto just a finger. She can get up from sitting down to standing on her own and will stand for ages and dance yet she will not move! She took her first three steps about 2 weeks ago now and we haven't progressed from there really. 

I completely understand its so frustrating when you know they can do it but wont. A friend did mention to try reigns to see if she will walk with them as she will be doing the work herself but may feel supported. I haven't tried this yet but will give it a go. I also read about getting them to hold one end of a sock while you hold the other end. We've tried this and she can walk like this but it hasn't helped her to walk alone. 

Hope he does it for you soon!


----------



## citygirl1

Thanks, have tried the reins too but still looking for the finger lol. He gets so upset when he can't grab on to it. Just going to have to play the waiting game by the sounds of it.


----------

